# Faded colors and white lines when printing with Ricoh SG3110dn



## Gerrdaa (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
Im new to sublimation and have purchased a new printer (Ricoh SG3110dn , heat press and laptop) 

The prints are coming out faded with slight horizontal lines going across the image. It doesn't seem to print blues either.

Everything we print either black and white or colored is coming out slightly red.

We are also running windows 8 , that according to sawgrass, does not support the current drivers.. 
Could anybody please help us out and share any steps we could take to get better prints? 


Thank you


----------



## silenceshh (Oct 13, 2012)

we are having a similar issue.. and wasting a lot of ink and paper to try and fix it. this all started when my husbands computer died mysteriously and windows 8 is on the new one. ..


----------



## KellyW (Apr 15, 2013)

I was able to get the problem resolved ( I am silenceshh's husband) I contacted Conde tech support and it took about 5 minutes to resolve the issue, I had to align the print heads. I had an SC28212 error and when I cleared the error it took out the settings for the print heads, I had tried to align the nozzles, adjust the nozzle settings with no luck. Conde Tech support told me that if the banding is side to side it is the print head alignment, if it is up and down (long way on the paper) it is a nozzle alignment.

Any questions call Conde and speak with there Tec Support, they are great at what they do.


----------



## Gerrdaa (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing with us.

Are you in the united states and purchased your printer from Conde? Because were in the UK.

Also, did that also solve the faded reddish color problem? 


Regards


----------



## Alagoo (Feb 27, 2016)

I just procured a 3110DNW and I am having a similar issue.

I tried to aligned the head position, but the issue still persist.

A few combinations were tested

1. Plain paper + High Quality + 1200dpi + raster: The image looks better. However, the ink amount is no enough to transfer to phone cases and reach sufficient color depth.

2. Inkjet plain paper + Qualify priority + 600dpi + raster: The image is fill of white lines, but the ink is sufficient to transfer to phone cases. Nevertheless, the lines are transferred to phone cases as well.

Will anyone be able to provide some advice?

Thanks in advance.


----------

